# Dow International Medical College 2012



## LifeGuru_13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone im an A levels student in saudia arabia ive given my AS and will give A2 this year may/june. I have given Sat 2 for phys chem bio, also i have obtained equivalency 90% for o levels what else do i need to get into dow international medical college? And what are my chances?


----------



## liketruth (Mar 4, 2012)

your chances are very bright and you will get the admission there for sure... so dont worry be happy


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

What SAT II score will get you admission at Dow International?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well its been 550 for the past 2 years. Maybe the same this year.


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

wasaykhan713 said:


> Well its been 550 for the past 2 years. Maybe the same this year.


but thats the minimum requirements. I dont think it will get you admission at dow international because thats pretty low #confused


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

For the starting couple years it was more like a first come first serve basis as long as you met the requirements. But now there's more and more students applying so the seats are actually being filled. If you can pull of a score much higher than 550 then that's great! but apply as soon as possible to avoid other issues.


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

wasaykhan713 said:


> For the starting couple years it was more like a first come first serve basis as long as you met the requirements. But now there's more and more students applying so the seats are actually being filled. If you can pull of a score much higher than 550 then that's great! but apply as soon as possible to avoid other issues.


ohh ok thanks  I also live in sauga right now. Are you in Dow?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, Dow int.


----------



## RabiaAsif (Jul 11, 2011)

What's the deadline?


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

There is no deadline.... you can apply until the 100 spots have been taken for this year.


----------



## moundsview12 (May 6, 2012)

Im a senior in high school graduating in June, and I am also taking my SAT in June. So il be applying once i get my SAT scores which is probably in the middle of June. Is that too late? I hope the spots dont get filled that fast...


----------

